# DSLR Buying Advice



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

After seeing some of the photography on this site I would value your opinions and advice on which camera to buy.

I am an utter novice at photgraphy and I am looking for a camera that will grow with me as I become better as I am commited to improving.
I dont mind spending a few sovereigns for the right kit.

I currently have a Sony DSLR but its low/mid range and I just dont get on with it.

Looking for all suggestions / advice / experiences so I can make an informed buying decision.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Sony nex 5n great piece of kit not exactly DSLR but best bridge camera in my opinion


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Look at Canon and Nikon - these are the market leaders and in reality there's little to set them apart. Try and visit a good camera store and handle a couple of models from both makers, see which suits you best. I've used Canon since the late seventies and have huge loyalty to Canon, but in reality if I were starting out from scratch I'd just as likely go for Nikon. Both have excellent ranges of lenses and accessories and good customer support.

Here is an excellent source of the best bargains - *Camera Price Buster*

A good source of camera/equipment reviews - *DPReview.com*


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Why don't you get on with the current camera?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Nikon D300, I have one,

bought it specifically because of the 100 % viewfinder

but it has so much more going on too

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d300.htm


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

_Caveat_ - don't be conned into buying a camera with more features than you need. Even entry-level camera from Canon and Nikon are very highly featured these days allowing you as much or as little automation as you need.

Another thing to look out for, models are superceded very quickly these days and there are bargains to be had if you look around for example ... ... ...

Canon models have gone from ... ...

Entry level 1: EOS 1000D -> 1100D (latest)

Entry level 2: EOS 500D -> 550D -> 600D -> 650D (latest)

If you shop around you may be able to find a good price on one of the itermediate levels as for example the EOS 550D and 600D can still be found new. I'm sure similar applies with Nikon models.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the fast replies - I have been advised on Canon elswhere as well and have the opportunity to try one with some lenses for a few days without risk or obligation so thats good.

I will keep you up to date with my findings and may even get some test shots posted up!


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Why don't you get on with the current camera?


It was bought in haste without enough research done to be honest and it is not very intuative to use and the features are not the best.
As well as the viewfinder I like the option of seeing the shot on the LCD which this model does not have and some of the hardware I felt a little flimsy like the mounts for straps etc which is worrying on something so heavy.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

If you want something to grow into check out features such as a base plate that has an exposure meter and also two wheels for aperture and shutter speed rather than one and a fiddly button to press ! Entry level cameras are aimed at people that may not ever use their cameras manually. I presume that wont be you ? The more professional cameras have everything on the outside of the camera so you dont have to keep going into menus once youve set things up. Far less fiddly and easier to use even for beginners ! Just more expensive to make, hence they call the cheaper cameras entry level, when they are actually more difficult to use !


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Which canon are you trying ?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Alexj - this is exactly what I am after - 

Thanks Alzak for the suggestion of the Bridge camera and I did consider this but do really want something that I can customise to myself and will grow with me.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

good luck and enjoy the new addition


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

alexj said:


> a base plate that has an exposure meter


What is this exactly - I'm a very experienced photographer and I've no idea what you mean by this?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What features do you feel yours is lacking?

I'm with DW in that you can easily end up with a camera who's menu system is bogged down with features that remain unused. Even my Panasonic GF-1 has tonnes of options & scene modes that I've never tried. Once you're in a manual/semi-auto settings features pretty much go out of the window and every camera has the right features. For all intents and purposes, the considerably older, entry level, 350D I had did everything that the 500D I replaced it with does.

I also think that DSLR's don't lend themselves massively to live view mode of you're shooting handheld. Once you get a decent lens on the front they're quite heavy to hold steadily for a shot. Does come in handy for awkward angles or tripod shooting though I suppose.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm with m1pui on that - I'm now on my third DSLR with Live View (EOS 40D -> 60D - > 7D) and find that I use it very little - really only for occasional studio and macro work. In all honesty, the same goes for HD Movie mode which I haven't used it much on the 60D or 7D but it's handy to have, although a tripod is pretty much essential.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I am a newbie to photography so bought a canon 1100d bundle from costco for £383, which included the body, 18-55mm lens and a canon carry bag. Iv since then purchased a 55-200mm lens for shooting at Motorsport events. In a year or so time ill be looking at upgrading the body to a slightly better body as i enjoy taking pictures and know ill get the use from a better one


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

DW58 said:


> What is this exactly - I'm a very experienced photographer and I've no idea what you mean by this?


Sorry I meant to say Control Panel, its between the two wheels controlling aperture and shutter speed on the right looking down on the camera

I think you knew what I was saying, especially as your a very experienced photographer. I would be interested to see your images.

I am a professional photographer and do sometimes get things wrong


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I am a newbie to photography so bought a canon 1100d bundle from costco for £383, which included the body, 18-55mm lens and a canon carry bag. Iv since then purchased a 55-200mm lens for shooting at Motorsport events. In a year or so time ill be looking at upgrading the body to a slightly better body as i enjoy taking pictures and know ill get the use from a better one


Sounds good do you have a link to your motorsport images ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out my thread.... I got a cracking deal on a 1100d


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

alexj said:


> Sorry I meant to say Control Panel, its between the two wheels controlling aperture and shutter speed on the right looking down on the camera
> 
> I think you knew what I was saying, especially as your a very experienced photographer. I would be interested to see your images.
> 
> I am a professional photographer and do sometimes get things wrong


Sorry - I genuinely didn't know what you meant.

I too was professional for a while until ill health forced me to give up work.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm finding I'm using LiveView quite a bit these days because I'm putting the camera above my head and in strange places to get the angles I want. It still isn't as useful as I'd like (and I think a 60D has a really good thing going on with the articulated screen). The delay when using it is extremely annoying though and that's the reason I'll probably be looking at a small external HDMI screen in the very near future. Pain, but there's other stuff I need it for (mainly video-related).

- Bret


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

alexj said:


> Sounds good do you have a link to your motorsport images ?


I dont have a flikr account or whatever, but ill try get some on of recent goodwood festival of speed tomorrow.

This is just a few pictures from cadwell park using the 18-55mm lens as i hadn't purchased the 55-200mm lens.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Sorry - I genuinely didn't know what you meant.
> 
> I too was professional for a while until ill health forced me to give up work.


Sorry to hear that mate, hope youre still enjoying your photography

To be honest its not a profession I would recommend anymore,

probably earn a lot more money detailing

The second one Rob, most interesting and sharpest out of the shots

Check out Eddie Bookless, he's on here, and does some great panning shots


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

alexj said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope youre still enjoying your photography
> 
> To be honest its not a profession I would recommend anymore,
> 
> ...


I was haply with them all for first tine ever using dslr haha


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

alexj said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope youre still enjoying your photography
> 
> To be honest its not a profession I would recommend anymore,
> 
> ...


Thanks - I actually enjoy my photography far more now that I can do it at my own speed and taking the subjects that I want.


----------

